# Imprim. Epson : des impression, des pilotes et des maux [2] !...



## Alan571 (12 Février 2005)

Bonjour, voici mon expérience sur une imprimante Epson Stylus C82.

Depuis quelques jours, je ne pouvais plus imprimer en noir (page blanche) mais la couleur fonctionnait. Après, avoir lu beaucoup de post un peu partout sur le Web disant de jeter l'imprimante car tête de lecture foutu, je me suis dit : foutu pour foutu, prends tes tournevis et démonte cette imprimante. 

Après démontage, j'ai trouvé le tuyau d'air pour le nettoyage des têtes débranché donc je l'ai remis en place et l'imprimante fonctionne de nouveau.

Donc à tous ceux qui ont un problème avec une Epson, je leur conseille de la démonter et de regarder du côté de ce tuyau avant d'aller voir un réparateur qui vous demandera cher pour pas grand chose à réparer ou de la jeter car trop cher à réparer.

Une imprimante coûte de 80 à 150 Euros environ, une réparation 75 à 200 Euros.

A vous de voir !!!


----------



## golf (24 Janvier 2005)

Ce fil est la suite de : Imprim. Epson : des impression, des pilotes et des maux [1] !...​


----------



## Aragorn (14 Mars 2005)

Le fil "Imprimante Epson..." étant verrouillé, je reviens ici ! Pardon Golf !  

J'ai donc changé 5 cartouches sur les 6 :

 L'imprimante "bouffe" un peu d'encre à chaque mise sous tension.

 Le papier n'arrivait pas à se charger. A chaque tentative, allez hop, encore un peu d'encre pour rien !!!

 Tout ça pour m'apercevoir après plus de 30 minutes que ma fille avait glissé dans l'imprimante un de ses chtits nounours !!! Heureusement qu'elle est là pour me redonner le sourire, car Epson commence à me donner de l'urticaire !   

 *Moralité : n'achetez une R300 que si vous êtes très riches... sinon elle vous ruinera ! *


----------



## golf (15 Mars 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Le fil "Imprimante Epson..." étant verrouillé, je reviens ici ! Pardon Golf !


La version [1] du fil est verrouillé, mais il a une suite, ici 
On poste avec les 2 yeux ouverts, comme pour le nounours d'ailleurs :rateau:


----------



## diop (16 Mars 2005)

Salut tout le monde , j'ai une imprimante Epson LQ 300 que je n'arrive pas à faire marcher correctement avec mon Emac (10.3.8 - 700 Mhz) alors que j'ai déjà installé le pilote Gimp Print quoi faire ?


----------



## fredtravers (16 Mars 2005)

mon message ne va pas beaucoup vous aider ... je n'ai pas encore reussi à resoudre autrement qu'un copier coller du X vers  virtual PC 
et là, ça marche 
je suis aussi candidat que vous à une solution < normale > 
???


----------



## jmdbrady (6 Avril 2005)

Un lièvre de plus.
J'ai beaucoup de pbs de qualité d'impression Stylus photo 750 sous mac os 10.3.8
Apparemment Stylus photo 750 n'est pas vraiment compatible mac os X.

A qui la faute?
Epson ou mac os X?

A+


----------



## naas (6 Avril 2005)

c'et quoi tes problèmes ?
si c'est la qualité a proprement parler (bavures, rayures, décalages), c'est ton espon, il faut nettoyer les têtes


----------



## golf (6 Avril 2005)

jmdbrady a dit:
			
		

> J'ai beaucoup de pbs de qualité d'impression Stylus photo 750 sous mac os 10.3.8
> Apparemment Stylus photo 750 n'est pas vraiment compatible mac os X.


Cela manque effectivement de présision !

Dans tous les cas, c'est Epson le fautif ! Que ce soit le pilote ou la tête, il n'y a pas matière à mettre en cause os X. Epson n'est ni réputé pour la qualité de ses [anciens] pilotes qui n'ont quasiment jamais été màj ni pour ses encres et têtes d'impression.


----------



## jmdbrady (7 Avril 2005)

Malgré certaines affirmations il me semble que la stylus photo 750 n'est pas réellement compatible avec macOSX. Elle fonctionne, en fait très approximativement sous OSX. La qualité est extrèmement loin de celle obtenue avec OS 9.x même avec le seul driver soit disant osX publié par Epson (1.1a_lg1). Le tableau de bord, notamment, n'apparait pas et fait place à des réglages abscons qui ne donnent pas de résultats corrects. Si quelqu'un possède la solution pour faire fonctionner l'engin de manière acceptable, c-a-d avec une vrai résolution 720dpi sur papier couché, je serai très heureux de la connaitre car je suis un peu coincé par ce pb  

Merci pour toute info.


----------



## vincmyl (7 Avril 2005)

Je suis comme toi, j'ai une 750 et c'est vraiment la galère, je vais changer pour une HP car de toute facon j'ai l'impression qu'elle est en train de rendre l'ame


----------



## jmdbrady (7 Avril 2005)

Est-ce que la qualité d'impression des HP est aussi bonne que celle des Epson?


----------



## golf (7 Avril 2005)

Quelques fils pour te faire une idée :

Conseils d'achat d'imprimante !... 
Quelle laser N&B [Usb/Ethernet - Airport/Bluetooth] !... 
Quelle laser couleur ! Perso, pro ou photo !... 
Quelle imprimante multifonctions Choisir !... 
Imprimante multifonctions HP, votre avis ? 
Les imprimantes Epson... 
Les imprimantes Canon... 
Les imprimantes HP...


----------



## Aragorn (22 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Cela manque effectivement de présision !
> 
> Dans tous les cas, c'est Epson le fautif ! Que ce soit le pilote ou la tête, il n'y a pas matière à mettre en cause os X. Epson n'est ni réputé pour la qualité de ses [anciens] pilotes qui n'ont quasiment jamais été màj ni pour ses encres et têtes d'impression.



Je suis en train de me demander si je suis maudit ou pas... 
Pour faire des économies, je laisse ma R300 branchée 24h sur 24h (le courant étant moins cher que ces ... de cartouches). 
J'imprime au moins une fois par semaine pour ne pas encrasser les têtes et là...  
Je souhaite imprimer une page, plus de noir !!!
* Gargggllll !!!* 

Donc, je lance l'utilitaire made in Epson, je teste les têtes et me voilà bon pour un nettoyage... Résultat des courses mes cartouches couleurs sont usées au 1/3 alors que je n'imprime quasiment plus en couleur...  C'est tout de même étrange...

Sans rire je regrette ma bonne vieille AppleStylewriter 2400 qui ne m'a jamais laissé tomber.  

:king:


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (23 Avril 2005)

jmdbrady a dit:
			
		

> Malgré certaines affirmations il me semble que la stylus photo 750 n'est pas réellement compatible avec macOSX. Elle fonctionne, en fait très approximativement sous OSX. La qualité est extrèmement loin de celle obtenue avec OS 9.x même avec le seul driver soit disant osX publié par Epson (1.1a_lg1). Le tableau de bord, notamment, n'apparait pas et fait place à des réglages abscons qui ne donnent pas de résultats corrects. Si quelqu'un possède la solution pour faire fonctionner l'engin de manière acceptable, c-a-d avec une vrai résolution 720dpi sur papier couché, je serai très heureux de la connaitre car je suis un peu coincé par ce pb
> 
> Merci pour toute info.



Epson n'est pas copain avec les macs et je crois bien qu'ils n'en ont jamais vu un de près !

Il existe pourtant une solution plus qu'acceptable puisque les résultats obtenus sont rigoureusement exacts au niveau colorimétrique et que le pilote est tellement excellent que tu l'oublies complètement. Cette solution, c'est un rip postscript niveau 3 de type logiciel que tu peux trouver ici : power rip X iproof 

C'est une solution profesionnelle qui n'est pas gratuite, c'est la garantie que ce rip sera toujours mis à niveau, regardes la liste des imprimantes gérées elle est énorme.

J'y suis venu personnellement il y a à peu près 5 ans et les mises à jours sont régulières depuis ce temps-là avec une seule qui était payante : le portage sous mac OS X. Auparavant, le rip était constitué d'une appli séparée genre file d'attente qu'il fallait démarrer et laisser tourner en tâche de fond, mais depuis Saint X, c'est un patch qui s'applique sur le gestionnaire d'imprimantes du système et qui est ensuite totalement transparent.

A l'usage, ce rip est une merveille et il pilote simultanément plusieurs imprimantes, convertit les teintes pantone et RVB en CMJN, sur du papier qualité photo epson avec de l'encre d'origine, la qualité est proche d'une épreuve numérique, la société commercialise d'ailleurs un papier pour faire des cromalins.

A acheter les yeux fermés si ton budget te le permet (le mien a déjà piloté 3 imprimantes successives, ça s'amortit dans le temps ces choses-là).

J'espère avoir répondu à ta question.   

ah oui, j'oubliais : il y a sur leur site une démo tout à fait fonctionnelle qui te permettra de tester la chose sans dommage pour ta config si jamais tu décidais de ne pas l'acheter.


----------



## Tonton Erno (2 Mai 2005)

Bonjour les spécialistes,
Je voudrais faire tourner mon imprimante 740 sur OSX (elle marche bien sur 9.2). Mais si le gestionnaire d'impression reconnaît l'imprimante, en revanche il ne trouve pas les drivers... (Lorsque je clique sur ajouter, il me propose l'imprimante mais ne me permet pas de cliquer dessus)... Que dois-je faire?


----------



## golf (2 Mai 2005)

Ah, cette bonne vieille Stylus Color 740, cela faisait longtemps qu'on nous avait pas interrogé pour la faire causer avec os x 
Ben, en fait, ex abupto, il n'y a pas de pilote pour os X chez Epson 

Un peu de lecture :
Imprim. Epson : des impression, des pilotes et des maux [2] !...
Imprim. Epson : des impression, des pilotes et des maux [1] !... 

En résumé :


> Le pb est vite résolu, il n'existe pas de pilote Epson pour cette vénérable imprimante sous X
> La solution s'appelle Gimp-Print mais elle est payante
> Toutefois, Gimp-Print est fourni dans le package de Panther et il faut l'on peut l'y en extraire avec Pacifist...
> 
> nb : je crois me souvenir qu'il est dans le 3ème CD de Panther




nb2 : avant de poser une question, faire une recherche dans le forum pour voir si un fil n'est pas déjà ouvert 
D'autre part, dans la FAQ de "Périphériques", beaucoup de fils actifs y sont évoqués


----------



## toutnouveautoutbeau (3 Mai 2005)

hello

je viens de passer du Pc au Mac avec un mini mac et j'ai eu le m^me pble avec mon imprimante epson c66

j'ai téléchargé gimp
gratuitement ici
http://belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/gimp-print/gimp-print-5.0.0-beta2.ppc.dmg

et ensuite tu vas pour installer une imprimante et tu cliques sur alt et tu verras en bas avancé en+
tu sélectionnes ton imprimante

@+


----------



## Sloughi (8 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,


j' ai une multifonction Epson stylus photo RX600
cote imprimante aucun probleme
cote scanner j'ai un probleme la version 10.4 ne reconnait plus l 'application epson scan 1.3
j'ai telecharge la version 2.6 meme probleme  
a t il une personne pour resoudre mon probleme?


----------



## golf (8 Mai 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> a t il une personne pour resoudre mon probleme?


Attendre qu'Epson la rende compatible Tiger...
Tu peux les interpeller ici...


----------



## Sloughi (8 Mai 2005)

merci Golf d'avoir repondu  a mon probleme                                     
je les ai contacte
J'attends leur reponse


----------



## KzB (9 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,

Ma soeur vient de faire l'acquisition d'un ibook tout neuf ainsi que d'une imprimante epson C66, malheuresement, le cd d'installe ne contient que les driver pour Windows et sur le site, il n'existe pas de driver pour Mac...y aurait il un moyen de faire fonctionner l'imprimante ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## golf (9 Mai 2005)

Pb déjà soulevé, un peu de lecture :
Pilote imprimante universel...
Imprim. Epson : des impression, des pilotes et des maux [2] !...
Imprim. Epson : des impression, des pilotes et des maux [1] !...


----------



## pasc (12 Mai 2005)

Sous os X.3, j'essaie désespérément d'installer mon imprimante Epson C64. Dans Configuration d?imprimante, il me dit qu'aucune imprimante n'est disponible, et qu'il ne trouve aucun gestionnaire, même après avoir installé le pilote du CD puis celui du site d'Epson.

Quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## golf (12 Mai 2005)

C'est bien celui-là que tu tentes d'installer !? 

Si c'est oui, essaie de faire une "Réparation des autorisations du disque" avec l'outil "Utilitaire de disque" !...


----------



## pasc (13 Mai 2005)

Ça marche ! Merci Golf ! Gros bisous si tu es une jeune fille à forte poitrine !


----------



## puffade (25 Mai 2005)

ça fait maintenant une heure que j'essaie d'imprimer un document word classique mais dès que l'impression s'effectue, il s'agit de signes bizarres les uns à la suite des autres sur les quatres premières lignes. Impossible d'imprimer mon document, je suis désespéré. J'ai tout réinitialiser sans résultat (extinction de l'imprimante, suppression de la liste des imprimantes puis ajout secondaire...). Aidez-moi SVP ?


----------



## puffade (25 Mai 2005)

Problème résolu. Désolé d'avoir créer ce fil pour rien


----------



## jeanpar (17 Juin 2005)

Ayant fait une nouvelle installation de mon systême après formatage disque dur, sur mon powerbook, je recherche comment installer sous panther (10.3.9) un gestionnaire d'imprimante, (le pilote d'impression, je l'ai trouvé chez Epson sur le net). Avec mon imprimante Epson Stylus photo 890, était fourni un installeur d'utilitaire, mais ne fonctionnant que sous Mac OS 9.
Je n'ai pas installé Classic.
Existe-t-il un gestionnaire, utilitaire, (pour nettoyer les têtes, etc...), prévu pour fonctionner sous Panther ?
Genre Epson Printer Utility ???
Et alors, où le télécharger.
Merci d'avance de vos lumières, car le problème est du genre urgent, et je trouve qu'Epson ne nous facilite pas beaucoup la tâche.


----------



## golf (18 Juin 2005)

Fourni d'origine avec Mac Os X, il est dans :
/Bibliothèque/Printers/EPSON/Utilities/EPSON Printer Utility


----------



## Madmac (28 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,

je cherche un site qui expliquerait comment démonter et remonter mon imprimante epson C80.
de l'encre a coulé à l'intérieur, je ne sais comment, les enfants impriment souvent, mais là aucun d'eux n'y aurait touché.
Bref, pour la nettoyer, il faut la démonter, tellement il y en a.
si quelqu'un peut m'aider.

à+


----------



## MarcMame (28 Juin 2005)

Ben en général c'est pas trop compliqué, il suffit de trouver les vis...

Je ne voudrais pas parraitre trop défaitiste mais si de l'encre a coulé, c'est que les cartouches sont sans doute en mauvais état et que tu devras donc les remplacer une fois l'imprimante néttoyée. Le prix d'un jeu de cartouches étant grosso modo identique à l'achat d'une imprimante neuve fournie en cartouches, il me semble plus raisonnable de ne pas passer trop de temps à tenter de réparer (sans garantie) cette imprimante et de se retrouver avec des cartouches neuves sur les bras dont tu ne sauras quoi faire....


----------



## Madmac (29 Juin 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Ben en général c'est pas trop compliqué, il suffit de trouver les vis...
> 
> Je ne voudrais pas parraitre trop défaitiste mais si de l'encre a coulé, c'est que les cartouches sont sans doute en mauvais état et que tu devras donc les remplacer une fois l'imprimante néttoyée. Le prix d'un jeu de cartouches étant grosso modo identique à l'achat d'une imprimante neuve fournie en cartouches, il me semble plus raisonnable de ne pas passer trop de temps à tenter de réparer (sans garantie) cette imprimante et de se retrouver avec des cartouches neuves sur les bras dont tu ne sauras quoi faire....



J'ai essayé de suivre les vis... il y en a trop à suivre. et certaines ne paraissent pas avoir besoin d'être enlevé. en général, je démonte et m'inquiète après comment remonter...
Mais là, c'est pas donner une imprimante epson C80.
les cartouches ont coulé car du papier a bourré à l'impression, dixit les mômes...
ça a coulé aux extrémités de la rampe de guidage du papier.

existe t-il un site qui donne une vue éclatée de l'imprimante ?

à+


----------



## MarcMame (29 Juin 2005)

Est ce que ça pourrait faire ton bonheur ?


----------



## theoden27 (24 Décembre 2005)

bonjour

je pose une question classique.

j'ai ibook g4 + os 10.3.9, et une epson stylus color 760 (on ne rit pas)

auparavant, avec mon ancien imacg3, j'avais eu un problème de mots coupés (la dernière lettre) lors d'impressions avec appleworks.

souci résolu avec la mise à jour du pilote, trouvé sur le site d'epson

horreur, le problème se reproduit avec ox 10.3.9

j'ai téléchargé le pilote que l'on trouve ici

mais rien n'y fait... suis-je fou?


----------



## Eric2006 (30 Décembre 2005)

Salut Ã* tous,

Premier message, premiÃ¨re question de la part de switcheurs ! (dÃ©cision prise aprÃ¨s des heures de lecture des diffÃ©rents forums du site ... )

Nous voici dans le clan Mac depuis peu, et se pose Ã* nous le premier pb : utiliser (et d'abord installer) la bonne vieille Epson Stylus Color 680 sur le nouvel Ibook tout beau tout neuf.

AprÃ¨s avoir Ã©tudiÃ© les multiples dÃ©bats concernant Epson et MacOSX, difficile de se faire une idÃ©e de la marche Ã* suivre.

Le CD d'installation (et l'imprimante) ne peut fonctionner que sous "Classic", donc Ã* priori sous OS9, qu'il faudrait installer ?!

Quelqu'un peut-il nous Ã©clairer : sur Classic, sur le mode d installation ... Merci d'Ã©clairer des amateurs sur ces termes que l'on ne connaÃ®t pas.

PS : le mÃªme pb se pose pour le scanner (Canon N650U), qui nous a fait le mÃªme coup : vous devez installer Mac OS9, etc,...

Merci Ã* tous pour vos rÃ©ponses, et Ã* bientÃ´t sur Mac GÃ© ///


----------



## golf (30 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour et bienvenue

:afraid: Toi, tu as rédigé ton post avec un texteur puis fais un copier/coller :rateau:
Le résultat est un peu, comment dire, illisible


----------



## Eric2006 (3 Janvier 2006)

*Oups... c'était dans un vieux cyber café... le voici revu et corrigé :*

Salut à tous,

Premier message, première question de la part de switcheurs ! (décision prise après des heures de lecture des différents forums du site ... )

Nous voici dans le clan Mac depuis peu, et se pose à nous le premier pb : utiliser (et d'abord installer) la bonne vieille Epson Stylus Color 680 sur le nouvel Ibook tout beau tout neuf.

Après avoir étudié les multiples débats concernant Epson et MacOSX, difficile de se faire une idée de la marche à suivre.

Le CD d'installation (et l'imprimante) ne peut fonctionner que sous "Classic", donc à priori sous OS9, qu'il faudrait installer ?!

Quelqu'un peut-il nous éclairer : sur Classic, sur le mode d'installation ... Merci d'éclairer des amateurs sur ces termes que l'on ne connaît pas.

PS : le même pb se pose pour le scanner (Canon N650U), qui nous a fait le même coup : vous devez installer Mac OS9, etc,...

Merci à tous pour vos réponses, et à bientôt sur Mac Gé ///


----------



## MarcMame (4 Janvier 2006)

Avec MacOS X, beaucoup de pilotes sont préinstallés. La 1ère des choses à faire, c'est de ne pas s'inquièter et d'oublier Windows.
Ensuite, on branche, on n'installe surtout RIEN et on voit si ça marche ou pas.
SI ça ne fonctionne pas, on peut commencer à discuter mais avant.....


----------



## Eric2006 (9 Janvier 2006)

Effectivement : j'ai branché et allumé l'imprimante, et hop, c'est parti, j'imprime sans souci à partir de Néo Office. Impressionant !

En revanche pour le scanner je suis allé chercher un driver sur Internet, faut que j'essaie tout ça.


----------

